# Sparrow Lop eared male bunny



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Sparrow is a 3 year old Male.

He is a very inquisitive little boy and loves to know what is going on.

He is very energetic and active and is looking for a little wifeybun to run around with!!

We ask a minimum hutchsize of 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with a 6ft x 4ft x 2ft run.
Indoors, a 48" dog crate with attached 6ft pen.

Can you offer him a second chance?

If so, please do call and contact me on 02085954592.
We are located in Dagenham, Essex.

~Starlight's Rabbit Rescue~


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

New pictures:


----------

